# Execution Parameters



## jimmywally (Dec 24, 2005)

Since installing a new hard drive, I tried to use an old backup to recover my documents, using NTI Backup Now. The files now reside on my harddrive but when I access them I get the following messages: "Document in use or is specified as read only.....continue" and i click yes. Then get this message: "The files specified in the execution process cannot be opened."  I then tried to change the attributes, both manually and with Attribute Manager and get the message "An error occurred applying attributes to the file. Access is denied." How do i change the execution parameters so i can use my files again??? I am using Windows XP, SP2, and the files are Word Perfect and Quatrro Pro files. I am listed as adminsrator.


----------



## jimmywally (Jan 16, 2006)

Ifinally found, by experimentation, how to get rid of the parameter problems. I restored the files to a floppy, then loaded from there, all access denials were removed.


----------



## vasco (Feb 2, 2006)

*You ARE the man!*

I had the same problem. Tryed everything and was about to quit recovering one year of work files. 

Your post saved my life. You deserve the best. Thanks.

For the other users: never, NEVER, use the NTI software.

Luis Vasconcelos
PORTUGAL


----------

